# It's muh birthday and i'll post if i want to.



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

The big 25 today woooohoooo. I'm stuck at work, blows but i need all the days i can get due to the fact that my hours have been cut. I was cut from 32 hrs to 24 hrs (full time to part time) making 170 bux a week with 115 bux a week child support. leaves 50 bux to put in gas, whooptee fin doo. So in turn i have been fishing alot to clear my mind lol. Anywho, happy birthday me


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I don't remember you but....happy birthday anyway!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy birthday brother , I hope you have a wonderful time keep your head !


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I know this is a lil late, but I wasn't online much yesterday. Happy Belated Birthday, and I'm sorry that you're having a tough time right now, but something better will come along, or someone will leave your job and they'll have to put you back full time. I'm praying for you that things get better! Keep us posted, ok!?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Happy birthaday sorry im late!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Happy belated birthday! i hope it was fantastic!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Don't worry, stay positive like you are & things will look up


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

HAPPY FREAKIN BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed you I'm totally glad to see you back


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy belated birthday!!  we need some new Pikey pics.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

haha thanks all! i really appriciate you spending the time to send me some attention! I'll try to get those pix of pike up soon as possible. As far as keepin my head up, wellllll that's what im trying to do. It'll get better, cant get much worst haha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Shane, I can't beleive I missed this yesterday, HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BRO!!!!!!! And yes we do need some new Pike pics, hold yer head high bro and know you are responsible enough to pay your child support. BIG HUGS from myself and the crew


----------

